# [utilitaire] anti-moustiques

## PabOu

Bonjour :)

Est-ce qu'il existe une alternative à ce logiciel pour notre OS préféré ?

http://www.cppfrance.com/codes/ANTIMOUSTIQUES_27214.aspx

C'est pas que j'ai des moustiques (j'ai une moustiquaire).. mais je suis curieux d'essayer ;)

----------

## Leander256

 *Arnaud16022 wrote:*   

> Mais nan je déconne. ca fait des ultrasons via le HP de la tour (40 000 Hz).

 

<rabat-joie>Ça m'étonnerait, connaissant la qualité des PC Speakers, que ceux-ci puissent produire un son de 40 KHz.</rabat-joie> Sinon ça m'aurait grandement intéressé, j'en tue une moyenne de 4 par nuit.

Si c'est juste une histoire de faire du bruit avec, je te conseille de jeter un oeil à beep qui est dans portage. À mon avis le code source ne doit pas être très difficile à modifier pour lui faire jouer des sons supérieurs à 20 KHz.

----------

## PabOu

ok, je vais faire un tour du coté de porthole, afin de regarder ce qu'il en est de beep ;)

P.S.: critique pas mon haut-parleur ! Je ne prends que des tours A-Open :P

----------

## PabOu

Bon, et bien beep est concu pour fonctionner jusqu'à 19999 Hertz...

Mais j'ai beau essayer chez moi, en changeant la fréquence (un 'La' à 440Hz, le défaut à 750Hz, mais aussi le max à 19999Hz), j'ai toujours le même son qui sort.. pas normal ca !

----------

## Enlight

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> ...À mon avis le code source ne doit pas être très difficile à modifier pour lui faire jouer des sons supérieurs à 20 KHz.

 

----------

## PabOu

oui je sais, j'ai lu.. mais en attendant, avec le code source normal, chez moi, la fréquence n'influe pas sur le son joué :\ alors je peux aller modifier le code source pour changer les bornes-limites mais ca sera inutile si il reste coincé sur un beep à 750Hz (je crois), même quand je lui spécifie autre chose.

----------

## ercete

Attention aux animaux !

Si tu a un chien, les ultrasons peuvent lui déplaire.

Je connais pas du tout les valeurs qui sont nocives mais je me souviens de l'histoire d'une femme qui avait un dysfonctionnement de sa carte graphique : elle émettait de fort ultrasons, et c'est son chien qui en a fait les frais.

10 contre 1 que cela a donné lieu à un procès   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## truc

les ultra son peuvent donner des maux de têtes même si inaudibles.. tout comme les infra sons (produit par exemple par les réfrigérateur etc..) mais les effets des ces derniers ne sont encore pas bien connus.

----------

## Magic Banana

Tout ceci m'a donné envie de faire quelques recherches. Et déjà, excellente nouvelle pour commencer, il semblerait que les 20kHz de beep soit bien suffisant ! En fait j'ai trouvé plusieurs sites qui évoquent des valeurs entre 15 et 25kHz et le logiciel anti-moustiques dont tu parles semble le seul à parier sur plus...

Au passage voilà la raison de ces valeurs associé d'une 'tite niouse (qui date de 1993...  :Razz:  ) marrante (source : http://www.humanite.presse.fr/journal/1993-06-25/1993-06-25-679464) :

 *Quote:*   

> Une radio de Compiègne réalise une première mondiale en offrant à ses auditeurs « un outil puissant et efficace pour un été sans moustiques ». La station diffusera tout lété, en même temps que ses programmes, un signal ultrason de 16 kHz sur la même fréquence que les appels des moustiques mâles et qui fait fuir les moustiques femelles, les seules à piquer lhomme.

 

Sinon pour ce qui est des douleurs provoqués par les ultrasons voici encore un autre niouse marrante qui explique pourquoi tu dois etre jeune pour avoir droit à cette douleur et que les ultrasons ne doivent pas etre si ultra que ça pour que cela se fasse sentir (source : http://www.francoischarron.com/trouvailles.html?id=4&do=sc&chroniqueId=1150208660) :

 *Quote:*   

> Voici le son que les moins de 30 ans entendent et que les plus vieux nentendent pas. Cest possible ! Lhistoire débute en Angleterre où des commerçants désiraient de débarrasser des groupes de jeunes qui traînaient devant leurs établissements. En faisant jouer ce son inaudible pour les plus vieux, mais agressant pour les plus jeunes, les flâneurs sont disparus.
> 
> Ha ! Ha ! La technique a rapidement été utilisée pour en faire une sonnerie de cellulaire. Pourquoi ? Les jeunes peuvent recevoir des appels en classes, à table ou au beau milieu de la nuit sans que les profs ou que les parents ne sen rendent compte !
> 
> Comment est-ce possible ?
> ...

 

----------

## truc

 :Smile:  j'ai une bonne ouïe effectivement, mais j'en prends soin.. Mais je ne parlais pas de douleur mais d'un effet nocif sur la santé de tels sons. (tout comme des produits chimiques inodorants, peuvent être mortels )

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

J'ai fait entendre à des musiciens, et même à 40 ans, ils perçoivent le son...

----------

## Mickael

Salut,

j'ai écouté (j'ai passé la barre des 25 et je converge lentement vers 30). En lisant je mes suis dit, tu n'es plus un jeune mon vieux alors met les encintes du portable du boulot à fond et là ça m'a explosé aux oreilles... donc la barre des 25 est à revoir à la hausse.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

c'est pas une coupure nette : à 20 ans, ça te fait affreusement mal aux oreilles, et à 40 ans, tu l'entends faiblement...

----------

## PabOu

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> Attention aux animaux !

 

J'ai un singe (mon frère)... ca compte ? :P

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai 32 ans, de bons baffles (des Bose) et une bonne carte audio (MidiMan AudioPhile), et ces sons me transpercent les oreilles !

C'est de l'arnaque, ce truc ?

----------

## Magic Banana

J'entends beep à 15kHz mais pas à 16... Pourtant je n'ai que 23 ans...  :Confused: 

Sinon j'ai lancé cette nuit un beep -f 19999 -l 30000000 (fréquence de 20kHz et duré de 30 millions de secondes). Pas de moustiques cette nuit... comme toutes les nuits !  :Laughing:  En revanche au réveil mon nordi était planté (écran noir et obligation de faire un hard reboot). D'autres ont tenté l'expérience (et auraient des moustiques normalement) ?

----------

## anigel

Marrant, ce sujet  :Wink:  !

Je n'ai jamais tenté l'expérience avec beep (c'est là que je me rends compte que je ne suis qu'un nouveau-né en matière de geekattitude  :Laughing: ), mais j'ai testé, 2 ans de suite en vacances, à Oléron, un petit appareil qui émettait des soit-disant ultrasons pour faire fuir les femelles (moustiques, évidemment  :Wink: ).

Bilan : ça marchait plutôt pas mal... Mais comme la confiance que nous avions mise dans le dispositif était limitée, il faut signaler aussi que nous disposions de spray anti-moustique, et d'un flacon de citronelle. Mais globalement, pas trop embêtés. Ou du moins ça ne m'a pas marqué (S_Oz et ttypub me corrigeront si ma mémoire me trahit).

Et, pour ceux qui voudraient tenter le truc sans PC (sur la plage, c'est moyen, de trimballer sa tour  :Laughing: ), on trouve ce genre d'appareils dans le commerce pour une pincée de neuros (30 Frs, de mémoire). Avec un pile on tient tout l'été  :Arrow:  ça reste abordable.

----------

## ttgeub

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Bilan : ça marchait plutôt pas mal... Mais comme la confiance que nous avions mise dans le dispositif était limitée, il faut signaler aussi que nous disposions de spray anti-moustique, et d'un flacon de citronelle. Mais globalement, pas trop embêtés. Ou du moins ça ne m'a pas marqué (S_Oz et ttypub me corrigeront si ma mémoire me trahit).
> 
> 

 

Non ca va, on a été tranquil. J'aimais bien ce petit dispositif, il avait l'avantage de sentir beaucoup moins fort que la citronnelle de S_Oz qui, il faut le savoir, déteste les moustiques.

PS : pour les photos de Anigel en maillot de bain, c'est 10   :Laughing: 

----------

## yoyo

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> PS : pour les photos de Anigel en maillot de bain, c'est 10  

 15 Si tu ajoutes les tiennes et celles de S_Oz !!

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Et vous avez essayé la photo d'Anigel en maillot de bain pour faire fuir les femelles (moustiques ....)   :Wink: 

----------

## S_Oz

Je ne deteste pas les moustiques!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ce sont les femelles moustique qui m'adorent!   :Sad: 

Moi je suis partant pour emmener le laptop n'importe où si cela peu faire fuir ces maudits moustiques.   :Cool: 

PS: pour la photo pour faire fuir les moustiques ne prennez pas la mienne!  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bon, suite à des investigations plus sérieuses, il se trouve que les ultrasons ne semblent aucunement repousser les moustiques. (lDernier papier en date : http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?script=sci_arttext&pid=S1519-566X2001000300030).

Dommage... On a bien envie d'y croire (ne serais-ce que pour affirmer notre geek-attitude) et c'est bien pour cela que la filière est exploitée. Il ne s'agirait donc que d'une arnaque mentionnée sur tous les sites concernant la protections contre les moustiques tropicaux (http://www.phac-aspc.gc.ca/publicat/ccdr-rmtc/05vol31/asc-dcc-4/index_f.html par exemple).

----------

## Enlight

 *ttypub wrote:*   

>  *anigel wrote:*   Bilan : ça marchait plutôt pas mal... Mais comme la confiance que nous avions mise dans le dispositif était limitée, il faut signaler aussi que nous disposions de spray anti-moustique, et d'un flacon de citronelle. Mais globalement, pas trop embêtés. Ou du moins ça ne m'a pas marqué (S_Oz et ttypub me corrigeront si ma mémoire me trahit).
> 
>  
> 
> Non ca va, on a été tranquil. J'aimais bien ce petit dispositif, il avait l'avantage de sentir beaucoup moins fort que la citronnelle de S_Oz qui, il faut le savoir, déteste les moustiques.
> ...

 

lien vers le paypal?

----------

## ttgeub

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *ttypub wrote:*   PS : pour les photos de Anigel en maillot de bain, c'est 10   15 Si tu ajoutes les tiennes et celles de S_Oz !!
> 
> 

 

La mienne je la file gratos : ICI

----------

## yoyo

 *ttypub wrote:*   

> La mienne je la file gratos : ICI

 Rhooo ! Le myto !!

Tention, c'est un appel à la délation ça !!

Et j'ai un bookmark qui mêne à ta tête alors tu ne peux pas nous mentir (ou alors va falloir me payer trèèèèès cher) !   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## ttgeub

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *ttypub wrote:*   La mienne je la file gratos : ICI Rhooo ! Le myto !!
> 
> Tention, c'est un appel à la délation ça !!
> 
> Et j'ai un bookmark qui mêne à ta tête alors tu ne peux pas nous mentir (ou alors va falloir me payer trèèèèès cher) !  

 

Une photo de anigel en mode de paiement ca va ?

----------

## anigel

Si jamais je retrouvais une photo de moi, en maillot, ou sans maillot, sur le net, je balance les photos de... la soeur de ttypub, en bikini ! Sans compter que, à 10  la photo, vous vous faites enfler : ça vaut pas ça  :Laughing:  !

Gniak   :Twisted Evil:  !

----------

